# ¿cómo construyo un generador  de onda cuadrada?



## panzzudo (Ene 6, 2007)

Alguien sabe cómo construir un generador de onda cuadrada que funcione con 2 volts y entregue una frecuencia de 5 kHz. Es para armar un multiplicador de voltaje, he intentado con un multivibrador astable pero al parecer no alcanza esa frecuencia o si no tal vez lo estoy haciendo mal, el lm555 necesita 3.3 volts como mínimo para funcionar y no he encontrado otra forma. Si alguien sabe alguna forma de hacerlo o si el multivibrador astable debería funcionar a esa frecuencia le agradecería mucho la ayuda.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## davolo (Ene 6, 2007)

tengo entendido q el 555 funiona en un rangoi de voltage de 5V a 15V , y  si puede entregar una frecuencia de 5 kHz. tu problema esat solo en la fuente (te estan limitandoa usar solo 3.3)si es asi te recomendarioq hagas el astable con transistores 
suerte


----------



## mabauti (Ene 6, 2007)

o utiliza la version cmos del 555 , el LMC555:
http://www.national.com/pf/LM/LMC555.html


----------



## cliche (Ene 6, 2007)

amigo eso es lo mas simple del mundo 
antes de energizar el 555. pon un transistor polarizado directamente 
trata que sea de base comun.
eso pone solucion a tu problema
el 555 tiene consumo super pequeño


----------

